# Udder Critique please, Enchanted Hill Delta



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Okay, I think I'm beginning to understand how to critique udders, but I want to see what you all think. Delta is a FF; she had twins two weeks ago. I just began separating them at night at milking once per day (in the morning, obviously :wink: ). In these pictures, she has just under a 12-hour fill. What do you think of her FF udder?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

She has a nice medial, and good teats, but I think she needs more rear height, and better rear attachments. She could use some more capacity, but that should come with more freshenings... Overall, I really like it.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

That is a beautiful udder! The only thing that I think could be improved is more height in the rear udder. But other than that I think that is a really nice udder. Get her in the show ring


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, GoatSong and Paige! She's definitely headed to the show ring in late-August (WV State Fair). We're pretty happy with how she's grown...


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am no expert but looks GREAT to me. Good luck with the show! How long had she filled in that pic?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like her udder for a FF. I think it is very balanced and has a good shape. I also like the teat placement and medial division. From the side I think it has good extension in the foreudder. I think that with future freshenings you not only will get more capacity but larger teats as well (especially if you milk her consistently this year.) I think she could use a wider rear attachment, but that could also happen next year. Overall, I'd be very excited to see this udder on a FF doe.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Higher rear and bring in the teats just a tad...that's my opinion. I did LA this year and wow, I learned so much!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

-could be higher
-pretty nice attachment
-could use more capacity
-nice medial
-teats could be more centered
-could use larger teats
-pretty smooth foreudder

Now, for a first freshening udder...it looks nice and I definately think it will improve with future freshenings. :thumb:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!  
Hunter, that's just under 12 hours fill on her. The two things I saw were the teat size/placement and the rear udder height. Both of which, I think, will improve with more freshenings. So, I'm pretty happy. Any other opinions?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just caught on to daiy conformation (well... sort of) so this is coming from a dairy newbie, but I think it looks good for a FF. Its got a good looking attachment as far as I can tell.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I do not know much about udders but it look very nice to me


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Melody and Danielle!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I definitely like it! :thumbup: I do agree about the teat size/placement but I'm sure it'll come in future freshenings. She's a nice girl, be proud of her! She's a keeper I think :wink:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, RowdyKidz, I am proud of her. She's got the sweetest personality, too. She's my baby, and I adore her!


----------

